# I had a thread about my huband, did it get deleted?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a post about my husband passing away. Did it get deleted, and if so, why?

Dayna


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Dreamchaser.. I have been wondering the same thing also. i was looking for your post to see how you were doing and could not find it. You are in our thoughts a lot -all day yesterday. I pray you are doing alright.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

yes iT is disapered buT we Told THe new admin people and THey say THey are working on iT. 
My ThoughTs are wiTh you.


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. My heart goes out to you. 

I just confirmed we do not have the post and threads from 9:00 AM Central Monday till 5:00 pm Central Tuesday.

Dayna, please re-post your thread.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We are on out of town trip and I went on line specifically only to check to see how you were doing and all of the changes were up so after loging in.. changing password three times.. and finally getting back into GS -I could not find your post anywhere. I know everyone on your thread is thinking about you tho and wandering how you are doing.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So when you are up to it.. you can repost and I know that is hard to loose that thread with all our comments. I know everyone one who has followed your thread really wants to know how you are doing. I am so sorry for your loss. Even tho this has been a difficult cancer and the battle for your husband is over- it is so empty feeling to loose someone from this earth. I am praying for a comfort and a peace from Almighty God to you at this difficult time as only He can bring True peace to your soul. I may not be able to get back on computer for a while but you truly have been on my tho'ts all day long.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Dayna, I am so sorry to hear of your husband's passing. You both are in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

:hug:
I am so very sorry to hear about your husband. I didn't catch the thread at the beginning.

I hope you and your family are doing well and know that he's in heaven smiling down at you.
Huggs and Prayers.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Dayna I havent been on that much lately. But...wanted to say that Im VERY SORRY for your loss. Praying for you and your family in this very sad time...If theres ANYTHING AT ALL that i can do for yall from Macon, Ga. ...know im here...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Is your name Dayna too? I posted that if you needed me to guide you through anything at all I'm happy to help. PM me and I'll give you my number. My Mother passed away in May and I was the only person who could/would deal with everything from being there with her while she passed, dealing with her body, the memorial, family travel, and taxes and her will etc.

It's hard enough to be grieving but to also have to figure out everything you need to do is also very diffiicult. If I could give you one piece of advice right now I would say to get extra copies of the death certificate. Everyone will want/need an original (banks, cc companies, ss office, life insurance, etc).


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Is your name Dayna too? I posted that if you needed me to guide you through anything at all I'm happy to help. PM me and I'll give you my number. My Mother passed away in May and I was the only person who could/would deal with everything from being there with her while she passed, dealing with her body, the memorial, family travel, and taxes and her will etc.
> 
> It's hard enough to be grieving but to also have to figure out everything you need to do is also very diffiicult. If I could give you one piece of advice right now I would say to get extra copies of the death certificate. Everyone will want/need an original (banks, cc companies, ss office, life insurance, etc).


I had to do the same thing with my mother. She's been gone nine years now.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I wish there was something I could say or do to ease the hurt. I am praying for you.:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss... You and your family are my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. My heart and prayers are with you.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't see the original but would like to add my condolences here. I'm so sorry.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your husband. I missed the first post.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I read a special blessing for you this morning. Jesus said, "Blessed are they that mourn, for they shall be comforted."


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :mecry:

I've been through this with our parents. I was a care giver for them for 10 years. It's so hard when you were there giving care and suddenly they are gone and you feel like "oh, I don't have to do that anymore". Suddenly, it's so quiet. Be sure to take care of yourself. It's OK to just sit and sob...I waited till I was alone.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had said in the other post how sorry I am for you loss and my heart just breaks for you.

i lost my sister 6 weeks and 3 days from the day she found out she had cancer, tho it is not a husband I still feel the pain with you.

i am so sorry that the thread was lost, I know that is hard. But like others said, we are all here and so wish we could help you out.

How are you doing? (I know that is a dumb question), but I am concerned about you. Do you have people there to help you out? :grouphug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

It has been tough. But I am doing good. He left me with $20 in the account. Kinda scary. But I did pay the mortgage before he left me. So that is okay. I have been working, and selling things, and some people have come through with some money to help me out. I am doing everything I can to get things going. So far I have been able to pay the bills. I am still a month behnd, except on the mortgage.
The day he died I went to the mortgage holder to see if I could get my loan remodified, but after looking at it, I think I would just regret that. My payment is over $1000 a month, but the interest is only 2%, and a fixed loan. So I think I can tough it out, get some room mates, and maybe someone to rent a space on my RV hookup. 
Heck, maybe I will find the heart to do my artwork again as well. I don't look at this as an ending, but a new beginning. My husband was not very kind to me. I love him, but he was verbally and emotionally abusive. I think I can finally find the space to breath again.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Dreamchaser said:


> It has been tough. But I am doing good. He left me with $20 in the account. Kinda scary. But I did pay the mortgage before he left me. So that is okay. I have been working, and selling things, and some people have come through with some money to help me out. I am doing everything I can to get things going. So far I have been able to pay the bills. I am still a month behnd, except on the mortgage.
> The day he died I went to the mortgage holder to see if I could get my loan remodified, but after looking at it, I think I would just regret that. My payment is over $1000 a month, but the interest is only 2%, and a fixed loan. So I think I can tough it out, get some room mates, and maybe someone to rent a space on my RV hookup.
> Heck, maybe I will find the heart to do my artwork again as well. I don't look at this as an ending, but a new beginning. My husband was not very kind to me. I love him, but he was verbally and emotionally abusive. I think I can finally find the space to breath again.


You are a strong and amazing woman. I can just feel it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your art work that Ive seen is so creative -- you should so totally get back into it! 

My sympathies for your loss (((HUGS)))


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Dayna, God bless you for staying with him even though it was tough. It would have been awful for him to have to go through it without someone like you. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will come through a stronger person for this. God Bless You. :hug:


----------

